# Makita LXT vs Milwaukee M18 in cold weather



## awllc (Mar 24, 2012)

*new guy*

Anybody who lives in cold weather have an opinion about Makita LXT vs Milwaukee M18 cordless tools? A fellow plumber says his Makitas can sit in the truck all night and work in the morning, and his Milwaukee's are dead. Pulling the trigger on some new cordless, have had Milwaukees for 20 years and I'm tired of all the battery problems. Seems like a Ford, Chevy, Mopar question, everybody likes what they like. Thanks


----------



## awllc (Mar 24, 2012)

*new guy*

Looking for some cold weather plumbers with an opinion about Makita LXT vs Milwaukee M18 cordless tools. A fellow plumber says his Makita's can sit in the truck all night and work fine and his milwaukees are dead. Have used Milwaukees for 20 years and I'm tired of battery probs.


----------



## awllc (Mar 24, 2012)

Any cold weather plumbers out there with an opinion about batteries sitting in trucks all night long? A fellow plumber says his Makita's work in the morning and his Milwaukee's are dead. I've used Milwaukee cordless for 20 years and I'm tired of battery problems. Pullin the trigger on some new tools soon, any opinions? Thanks


----------



## Phat Cat (Apr 1, 2009)

Intro? No need to repeat your question three times.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

An intro is requested from all new members. In case you missed it, here is the link. http://www.plumbingzone.com/f3/.

The PZ is for Plumbing Professionals ( those engaged in the plumbing profession)

Post an intro and tell our members where you are from, yrs in the trade, and your area(s) of expertise in the plumbing field.

This info helps members who are waiting to welcome you to the best plumbing site there is.

We look forward to your valuable input.


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

I merged these threads. The question has been asked. If no one answers, it's prolly due to one of 2 reasons:

1. You haven't given an intro.

2. They don't care.


----------



## HandyAndy (Mar 16, 2012)

I have the Makitas and the Master Plumber I work with has all Milwaukee m12,m18,m28 and his batteries are always dead and he leaves them in the truck. I worked as a carpenter and we had LXT Makitas and never once had a problem with them staying out in the winter. I am a makita guy and so are the HVAC guys I work with. But all of the plumbers do Milwaukee..I live in Maine and have worked outside with it easily in the single digits


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

Bring your batteries in at night when the temperature starts to drop.

Problem solved.

I've been bringing in batteries, caulking, putty, glue and anything else affected by cold weather for over 20 years.

It's kind of a no-brainer, folks.


----------



## incarnatopnh (Feb 1, 2011)

In the winter I pull my van into the shop at night. Takes care of the problem instantly. And i will keep my Milwaukee tools. Heck of a lot better than the junk Dewalts I used to use. Also, I installed an auto eject shore power hookup on my van. When i park it for the night I plug it into the shop or house power and it keeps everything charged. When i leave in the morning, it automatically ejects the extension cord from the van so I can't forget to unplug it. Same setup they put on ambulances and fire trucks.


----------

